

The Guardian's SJ obituary is a fucking embarrassment - sambeau
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/oct/06/steve-jobs-obituary?intcmp=122

======
cmatthias
Why? Just about everything in this article is factually and verifiably true,
except maybe the part about the iPad being late to market. Steve was a great
entrepreneur, but I don't think every obituary needs to deify him.

------
powertower
Wow.

